# Associated TC4 Setups at Larry's Performance RC's



## Mark Adams (Oct 23, 2002)

I will be posting my setup on here today or tomorrow I ran at larry's two weeks ago. Hopefully this helps everyone with there TC4. The car was very neutral to drive with good foward bite the entire 5 minutes of racing. I figured this would be a good spot since most midwest and Michigan racers use this sight for information. I will be checking back at lunch but mostly in the evening for any questions or concerns people have with there TC4.

Regards, Mark Adams


----------

